# Who's heard my stuff, or seen me around?



## Baddwill (Jul 7, 2008)

Just wanna know if you heard some of my stuff, If you hate it, like it, I can take criticism, I like hearing everything about my music, I swear


----------



## nobuyuki (Jul 16, 2008)

I heard some of it a while back,  iirc most of it sounded heavily sampled.  I forget, are you a turntablist or something like that?  The music sounded very experimental


----------



## Baddwill (Jul 16, 2008)

nobuyuki said:


> I heard some of it a while back, iirc most of it sounded heavily sampled. I forget, are you a turntablist or something like that? The music sounded very experimental


 
I'm not a turntablist, I only sample from records and chopp them up, But I sure wish I was a turntablist! I mostly make Hip Hop beats, but yeah I like to experiment sometimes.

Thanks for replying!


----------



## rocrocroc (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah I've heard of BaddWill. Killed 3 guys in self-defense and drops mad beats.

Crazy mothafucka!


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Jul 18, 2008)

WWWIIIIIIILLLLLLLL! Haven't seen you for a minute. How's things???


----------



## kalibration ltd (Jul 18, 2008)

Not my kinda music, but damn if you're not amazing at it!

I can appreciate stuff even that I'm not really into, and you got talent for sure.


----------



## Baddwill (Jul 18, 2008)

yeauhhhhhhhh Lol!!


----------



## Baddwill (Jul 18, 2008)

kalibration ltd said:


> Not my kinda music, but damn if you're not amazing at it!
> 
> I can appreciate stuff even that I'm not really into, and you got talent for sure.


 
Thank you!, Maybe I can incorperate  something you like into my composissions  but just the fact that you appreciate and see the work put into it even though it's not the type of music you like,It gives me a good sign of how people are gonna react to my music.


----------



## Baddwill (Jul 18, 2008)

Ak-Nolij said:


> WWWIIIIIIILLLLLLLL! Haven't seen you for a minute. How's things???


 
Been great! Just got home from diggin' at the record shop!!, Working on beats and thinking of a master plan! 

What's good with you fam? Working on the beats and artwork?


----------

